# finish inside of cabinet?



## allergic (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm building cabinets for the first time. They're made from 3/4 birch plywood from HD and I'm using an oil-based finish. Is the inside of the carcase normally finished, and if so does that mean that sanding on the inside should be completed before assembly?

What about sanding the outside of the carcase, should it be done prior to assembly? 

Tia for any help.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

*WELCOME TO THE FORUM*

I usually sand the parts for the inside and then assemble. I will stain and finish the insides after assembly. I wouldn't use an oil base finish (varnish or polyurethane) on the inside. It takes too long to dry, and will smell for weeks, and possibly months. 

You could use a quick dry finish like shellac, or a water based polyurethane. I prefer the WB polyurethane. 

Just a note on construction. If you are planning to have backs in the cabinets, rabbet the cabinet parts to accept the back. Leave the back out until the insides are finished. It's easier to work on the insides without the back, such as staining, or applying the topcoat. Spraying the insides works out better that way and they will dry faster. A back that fits snug into a rabbet will help square the cabinet. I will sand and finish the exterior after assembly.


----------



## allergic (Aug 7, 2008)

Great idea! That should be very helpful. I'm building frameless cabinets and the back edges of the carcase are already rabetted to accept the back so this will be easy.


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

First I am not or have ever been a cabinet builder. With that being said I built all the cabinets in my wifes new kitchen. All the wood that show from the outside was made out of 3/4 birch. All the wood that doesnt show was made from 3/4 AB pine. I used pine because it was cheep. I painted all the insides of the cabinets with 2 coats of high gloss white latex. I did it for 2 reasons. 1. to cover the cheep wood and make the whole inside look the same. 2. so when you are looking for anything in the cabinets, it would stand out next to the white insides, and the white insides brighten everything.


----------



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

cabinetman said:


> Leave the back out until the insides are finished. It's easier to work on the insides without the back, such as staining, or applying the topcoat. Spraying the insides works out better that way and they will dry faster. A back that fits snug into a rabbet will help square the cabinet.


Okay. Cabinetman has generally exhibited sound thinking and advice on this forum, and I respect his perspective. But I think I have to disagree with him on this one. Yes, a cabinet with no back on it is going to be easier to do the finish work on. However, you don't assemble a cabinet(with glue), do the finish work, and THEN use the back to square it up. And if you have to move it around at all, (again, with no back on it) you'd better have some sort of brace tacked across the back or you're likely to bust those glue joints.


----------



## BobbyfromHouston (Jul 4, 2008)

I agree. I like the prefinished plywood. Eliminates the problem all together.


----------

